# Bowtech Mighty Mite/Mathews FX



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anyone shoot either one of these bows or know anything about them? I'm up to hear any opinions/thoughts on these 2 bows. I shoot a Bowtech now and I bought these 2 bows to have some new toys to tinker with because they were a good price and a friend needed some money. 
Thanks!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I shoot the FX now, I shot a Darton for a few yrs (6-7) then Hoyts for about 15 yrs with a cpl of XIs thrown in, about 5 yrs ago a good friend offered me the Mathews in a deal I couldn't pass up. When I got it I gave my 10y/o Hoyt Spectra away, I trashed the 'whisker biscuit' and replaced it with a drop away rest, a little tuning and it was off to the races, I like the FX, its quiet, fast, easy to pull and light, I don't think I'll be getting another but who knows....WW


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

My bro in law has the fx. It is very fast but not near as quiet as other Mathews bows. It doesn't have harmonic dampners, but it is still a highly accurate and lethal bow.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

An FX was my first Mathews. Good bow for sure. Still...If you look around I'd rather get a used Legacy. I've killed more animals with that bow more than any other I've owned. 

Since the Legacy I've owned a SwitchBack and a SwitchBack XT. Now I'm down to just the XT.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I have had a FX for about 10 years its a good bow. Its not as fast as my new bow but its a little lighter and way more stable. When me and my buddys shot at least four days a week i could put a three shot group in a beer can at 70 yards. My new bow is a Mission Eleminator made by Mathews and the only thing it does better than my old FX is shoot faster.

Grizzly1 if you shoot the bow and dont like it and want to sell it later PM me im looking for a bow for my wife. She cant shoot my old FX because i would need to change the cam. To get a shorter draw and lower draw weight and i might hunt with it next year LOL

www.saltgrasscustomrods.com


----------

